# Emerald Coast Inshore Slam July 16-17



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

July 16-17, 2011 at Paradise Bar and Grill on Pensacola Beach. First Annual Emerald Coast Inshore Slam to benefit Outdoors Without Limits Emerald Coast Chapter. $50 entry fee per angler. Optional Cash Awards. Speckled Trout, Redfish and Flounder categories as well as a Slam category. Hope to see you there!!

Visit the website for details about the tournament www.inshoreslam.webs.com.

For more information about Outdoors Without Limits visit www.emeraldcoastowl.webs.com.

Look for pamphlets at Hot Spots Bait and Tackle and Outcast Fishing and Hunting late next week.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm ready!


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

*Pensacola Fishing Tournament*

I'll rally the team. Should be able to make it.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Pamphlets were distributed to both entry locations yesterday. Hot Spots Bait and Tackle and Outcast Fishing and Hunting.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I am in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome! Spread the word. It's for a great cause. Outdoors Without Limits is a non profit organization that provides opportunities for persons with disabilities to participate in guided and assisted events such as fishing and hunting excursions. Last May we took 19 participants fishing in stocked private ponds. For many of them, it was their first time fishing. The funds raised from this tournament and the Miller Lite Mack Attack will be used in the production of future events for OWL. thank you for your support.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

For those of you who don't know about Outdoors Without Limits, here is the report from our first event.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/big-day-fishing-baker-88698/

It was awesome. 

This event will help future opportunities like these for other folks.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

One week to go!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

*All Payouts based on 50 anglers entered Inshore Slam Grand Prize​*


*1st place - $500 cash and a two night stay *
*with dinner for two at the Beau Rivage Resort and Casino *
*in Biloxi, Mississippi ($450 value)*​*  2nd place - $200*
*3rd place - $100*​ 
*Speckled Trout*
*1st place - $200*
*2nd place - $125*
*3rd place - $75*​ 
*Redfish*
*1st place - $200*
*2nd place - $125*
*3rd place - $75*​ 
*Flounder*
*1st place - $200*
*2nd place - $125*
*3rd place - $75*​ 
*Optional Cash Awards*
*$20 each category and $50 Inshore Slam*​


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

CANCELLED. 

Over 400 views on the forum and zero early entries received. Sorry for any inconvenience. If you want to fish a slam tournament this weekend I encourage you to enter the Gulf Power Transformers event at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. Register at their meeting Friday night and fish Saturday. Good Luck !!


----------

